# Chrome trim popping off?



## cruzegirl (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey all,


We've had some snow up here in Canada, and a bit of ice is on the cars. It's also -5C! Tonight I was opening the back door on the driver's side of my Cruze, and it was a little icy, but opened easily. Unfortunately, when I opened it, the chrome trim that is to the right of the door popped off. The trim is still attached on the right, but it came loose on the left (where the door is) and bent back. I took a picture as soon as it happened:









The car is a 2011, so it's not even two years old. I had no problems with the car last winter. My father seems to think it won't be covered under warranty.. but I'm really hoping it will be. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

You can get a replacement that just bolts into place, otherwise I would say try gluing it.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I couldn't tell you for certain but I would think it would be covered in the bumper to bumper warranty.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Yikes. I mean, the black piece slides UP but that chrome shouldn't be coming off :|


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

This sounds like an opportunity to find out how good your service department is when it comes to taking care of their customers. Bring it to their attention. Assuming your car is still under the bumper to bumper warranty, I don't see why this wouldn't be covered.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

oMAHONEYo said:


> Yikes. I mean, the black piece slides UP but that chrome shouldn't be coming off :|


The chrome piece in quesfion here is the extra little triangle thats on the body of the car and does not slide up to lift off the car. In order to fix/replace it would require taking the entire triangle trim piece off and bolting a new one on.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> The chrome piece in quesfion here is the extra little triangle thats on the body of the car and does not slide up to lift off the car. In order to fix/replace it would require taking the entire triangle trim piece off and bolting a new one on.


Ah, my quick glance made me think it was the window. My mistake. And no, I feel like that is probably excessive unless there is discolouration in the bend. Some epoxy would probably put you well on your way of it never coming off again.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

I think the only problem is that the chrome is bent now, and it would still show the bent area after gluing the strip back on the car.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

If you're still under bumper to bumper warranty, take it into the dealer and have them fix it. Otherwise, some epoxy or professional-grade superglue will have that reset.


----------



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

This is caused by ice buildup and is common on any kind of car especially if you use an interior warmer. its a very easy fix, that moulding is called a belt moulding and comes together in 1 piece including the chrome strip. use a nylon pry tool to pull up at the front door edge and it pulls straight up with no screws or fasteners. If you have bought the car from a gm dealer take it back to them and they will probably cover it.


----------



## cruzegirl (Jul 26, 2011)

I took it to the dealer today. They will fix it, but they're not sure they will replace it or just glue it back down. I have a bad feeling that there will be a noticeable bend/dent in it if they just try to glue it back down. They took a picture of it, and I have to take it back on Monday to get it fixed because they didn't have anyone today who could fix it.

Thanks for everyone's input!!


----------



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

if they fix it regardless of how that means its covered under warrenty. if you arent happy with it, just complain until you are. but 99.9% sure they will just replace the moulding all together.


----------



## flyingdutch (Dec 26, 2017)

I had the exact piece of trim come off of my 2015 Chevy Cruze LTZ yesterday. Opened up the driver side passenger door, and it fell off. Car is under warranty, so I will be giving my local Chevy dealer a call to get them to remedy the situation.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

flyingdutch said:


> I had the exact piece of trim come off of my 2015 Chevy Cruze LTZ yesterday. Opened up the driver side passenger door, and it fell off. Car is under warranty, so I will be giving my local Chevy dealer a call to get them to remedy the situation.


Holy old thread, Batman. lol  

Seems to be a common issue with the cruzes. My passenger side one came off....somewhere. Got a replacement piece off eBay and just gonna gorilla glue it on. GM must use cheap glue.


----------



## InsideMan (Sep 23, 2017)

The whole piece is very cheap from OEM to replace however a little epoxy wouldn't hurt as long as the surface that the chrome will mount to is cleaned.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

LOL.... after it happened twice I just left it off.


----------



## bachmanmichael (Apr 28, 2018)

Is there anywhere to buy this trim peice besides ebay? I look on ebay and its coming from china, so will take time for shipping


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

bachmanmichael said:


> Is there anywhere to buy this trim peice besides ebay? I look on ebay and its coming from china, so will take time for shipping


Com'on now......this is a standard dealer part. Cheap too.

Rob


----------

